# Some of my NSFW drawings



## Battou

Some of my tamer unsafe for work pics, Most are unfinished, The more obscene ones seem to take priority and get done faster :blushing:

If they are too much just say so and I'll take them down. Sorry ladies It would seem my only male image has alredy been removed from the forum once.

Line art











V gotta finish her foot V











Greyscale

V Barely started V (now abandoned)




V done V


----------



## ShaCow

oo very nice


----------



## Alex_B

quite well done so far I would say.

so were are the obscene ones?


----------



## Battou

In my hidden cartoon porn gallery of course 

They're americain cartoons anyways, I don't think you'd be too intrerestd :mrgreen:


----------



## cameramike

how are they coming along?


----------



## Battou

My drawings progress very slowly, I've barely touched them since they where posted, I have been working with my camera the most as of late.

I also work on the clean ones as well

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101490

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82039


----------



## cameramike

very good work, wish i could draw even close to that good. your cartoons are also very nice but some reason the "nsfw" ones appeal to me more (it has nothing to do with the fact that im a 17 year old male... i just find life like drawings very appealing)


----------



## Battou

cameramike said:


> very good work, wish i could draw even close to that good. your cartoons are also very nice but some reason the "nsfw" ones appeal to me more (it has nothing to do with the fact that im a 17 year old male... i just find life like drawings very appealing)



Yeah, thus is how it is every where. I get far more recognition from my nudes and obscene works than anything else, It's part of why I started drawing them. I've only been drawing nudes for a little over a year and Hentai for around seven or eight months. Never the less, when ever one of my drawings comes up in conversation, it's generally one of those.


----------

